

American Airlines Site Redesign - gatsby
http://www.aa.com/homePage.do

======
astrodust
CEO: "That's a great design, really great, but you know what that needs to
really spice it up and make it _sell_?"

Designer: "Uh, well, I could make the logo a tiny bit bigger. Again..."

CEO: "No, what it needs is the word 'homepage' in the, you know, the link, so
when we send the link to people they'll know it's a link to the home page."

------
hrdinsky
Here's what Dustin crafted nearly four years ago -
<http://www.dustincurtis.com/dear_american_airlines.html>

~~~
pedalpete
When I saw the headline, I was wondering how it would compare to Dustin's
original take.

I think they've done an amazing job of the new site, but I wonder if they'll
be able to keep the cleanliness over time or if they'll just start adding
'features' until it gets crowded like the old site again.

Sadly, the clean design doesn't extend into the booking pages, and I think the
colour choices are strange on those pages as well.

